# what do you mostly ARGUE about?



## Nacian (Oct 16, 2011)

with your partner/friend/colleague?


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 16, 2011)

Shopping. And going to weddings. Especially when the rugby/MotoGP/F1/Cricket/Yachting is on.


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2011)

Whether or not a toilet seat should be left raised or lowered after use. Whose turn it is to watch TV upstairs on the small-screen portable when football clashes with the soaps. How to pronounce the word _profiteroles_.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 16, 2011)

Like ars*holes, but with more profeet, innit?


----------



## Nacian (Oct 16, 2011)

Rob said:


> Whether or not a toilet seat should be left raised or lowered after use. Whose turn it is to watch TV upstairs on the small-screen portable when football clashes with the soaps. How to pronounce the word
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how do you pronounce it?


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2011)

Nacian said:


> how do you pronounce it?


Profiteroles.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

Zootalaws said:


> Shopping. And going to weddings. Especially when the rugby/MotoGP/F1/Cricket/Yachting is on.


I am assuming you do not like shopping and goingto weddings?


----------



## Nacian (Oct 17, 2011)

Rob said:


> Profiteroles.


no problems there then..how should they be pronounced?


----------



## JamesR (Feb 17, 2015)

My dad, whether or not the coffee should be brewed bold or mild. He prefers the latter whereas I like the former.


----------



## Scarygothgirl (Apr 20, 2015)

Nightmare on Elm Street. We barely argue at all, but we cannot get through a conversation about Nightmare on Elm Street.


----------



## escorial (Apr 20, 2015)

i live alone and tend to think to much and argue with my mind


----------



## dither (Apr 20, 2015)

I don't like confrontation so, i don't argue, i respectfully suggest.
I'm serious.
I have been told that i think too much and that i over analyse.

Life eh?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 20, 2015)

My stepmother.  Half of the times we see her we end up arguing.


----------



## Plasticweld (Apr 20, 2015)

I have always been fascinated by the art of rhetoric, because I grew up in a big house with over educated parents it was called that rather than arguing.  It was considered a science by my father, considered the best way to ruin the evening meal by my mother.  It is a science and there is a methodology to doing it correctly, a learned skill that if done correctly can insure to this today, that I can be right and still sleep on the couch


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2015)

> My stepmother.  Half of the times we see her we end up arguing.


 about methodology, or disposal?


----------



## Ariel (Apr 20, 2015)

More about her and the way she speaks to us.


----------



## midnightpoet (Apr 20, 2015)

money.  we both accuse each other of wasting it.  
me: why did you buy fancy pillows for the day bed since I sleep on it most of the time?
her: why don't you take care of things so we don't have to replace them?

This sort of thing has been going on for 36 years.  I don't think there's an answer, but we still love each other.  Amazing.:roll:


----------



## LeeC (Apr 20, 2015)

The wife and I don't argue. She tells me what's right and wrong and I feign deafness. 


We have established a few rules over the years, like mine that we both put the top down on the toilet seat, and her's that whoever cooks cleans up afterwards. All in all, a relationship is a tolerance of each other's seeming shortcomings, in order to derive pleasure in the relationship. 


Many years back, the first domicile we bought together was a condominium (never again). I worked out of our residence mostly, while the wife commuted to an office in the next major city south. Years later I told the wife how when I had worked out on the deck, it had been distracting a couple times when the neighbor's wife stood in her bedroom window naked smiling at me. She just laughed, saying that at least I'd known what was good for me.

Nowadays, she plays golf and leaves me to my writing. Where do all the years go so fast.


----------



## Rabber (Oct 11, 2015)

With friends and family, mostly about where to go out to eat. When I do get into arguments with others, it's usually about political issues.


----------



## bazz cargo (Oct 14, 2015)

I have no idea what we argue about, I never listen.


----------



## Allysan (Oct 14, 2015)

The list is endless. We live to disagree with each other. Keeps us on our toes! But mostly, we argue about what's for dinner.


----------



## PiP (Oct 14, 2015)

Allysan said:


> The list is endless. We live to disagree with each other. Keeps us on our toes! But mostly, we argue about what's for dinner.



Because apart from sex men are only interested in food


----------



## escorial (Oct 14, 2015)

PiP said:


> Because apart from sex men are only interested in food



as a celibate man i do get hungry


----------



## Crowley K. Jarvis (Oct 14, 2015)

I argue with myself to stay single. ;D 

BUT WHY!?

CROWLEY, WE'VE TALKED ABOUT THIS!


----------



## LeeC (Oct 14, 2015)

I may have said it before, but in my circles the old men sit around talking about the weather, and the old women sit around talking about their men. 

It does seem to me that the wife's dictates have increased with age, but then I may have had my mind elsewhere when we were younger ;-)


----------



## ppsage (Oct 18, 2015)

Whether something she wants to buy is worth the price.


----------



## Reichelina (Mar 13, 2016)

Mom: She makes me clean my space. I'm not a very very neat person. Okay, I'm not neat at all. But i know where EVERYTHING is. I call it art! 
She also nags and nags. I heard you the first time. I'm busy inside my head now. Sorry mom. 

Friends: Me not trying hard to meet up with them. I prefer to be alone you see. Haha. 
So when a group of friends tries to pin me down, I almost like it when i can't come. I prefer meeting one to two friends at a time, but big groups.... Nightmare. 

Ex bf: Control.

My dog: when he chews and destroys my underwears or any type of clothing. It's my fault though. I'm the 'adult'. Hahaha. (But I cried when after a log day of work tossed my panties without making sure it went in, my red lacy panty which I've only used twice fell off the bin) Joshua thought it's his already. Hahahaha. 

Myself: Insecurities. Priorities. To stay single for life or to stay single for life. Haha. 

Furniture: That stupid furniture and my pinky toe are always in a fight. My toe always loses. Never felt pain worse than that!


----------



## dungeonwriter39 (Aug 23, 2017)

It's always about money. There's just never enough.


----------



## yfc54 (Oct 23, 2017)

Her treating me like a child when I'm acting like one.


----------

